
China says military taking lead with game-changing naval weapon - dgudkov
https://qz.com/1513577/china-says-military-taking-lead-with-game-changing-naval-weapon/
======
ohiovr
”fully independent intellectual property,” rather than designs copied from
other nations. It cited a report that appeared Wednesday on China’s CCTV.

They really felt the need to say this?

